# sick apple snail?



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

within the past week i have notice one out of two of my apple snails seems a bit sick. the trap door stays a little open and it is not moving at much at all. the other snail is very active moving all around the tank but this one jsut sits in its shell in the same spot. i moved it on one side and woke up this moreing and it has moved but not very much. any ideas what could be wrong? i also have a male guppy and 2 red cherry shrimp in the tank and all seem to be doing just fine! this is the smaller of the two snails. 

thanks


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Is your tank cycled? What are the water parimaters? Your snail is probally dieing. I dont think it has to do with the water since the other one seams fine but then again i could be wrong. Dose the guppy ever nip at the snails cause that could be stressing him and keeping him in his shell. I cant really think of anything else, but I have only had Apples for a short time so im no expert. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Apple snails have 1 lung and 1 gill. If your water quality were bad, the snail goes to the top to breath. They are a great indicater of water quality problems. 

I wouldn't worry too much yet. Apple snails will get lazy for days at a time. One of mine floated for four days. I thought he was dead and almost threw him out, however he is now back to normal. They are also nocturnal by nature. Is he in the same spot every morning? Give him a couple of days and see if what happens.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

he died. the guppy never bothered him at all. he smelled like Gingivitus so i knew it was a gonner. its the only friend i ever had..... 


somewhere,out there.... beneath the pale moon light.....


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear he passed on . I just lost two in the last couple of weeks and i was very sad to have them go. It just was his time to go. Maybe you can get a new one someday.


----------

